# divers?



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

what is the rules and laws on a reef.like if i was at public reef and they just came up there and anchor out and started diving?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Not really a law, it all about common courtesy and respect for each other. We all have to share the same reefs. If you are on a spot and divers roll over the side they know the risks of the dive.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If the reef is big enough for 2-3 fishing boats, then it should not be a problem for a couple of divers to have 30 minutes on the reef before moving on. There are many more fishing vessels than diving....and they may sit on one spot for most of the day...vs the short time required by a dive vessel. 
If we divers were to only dive spots without fisherman, we would have to give up the sport.....especially during ARS season


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

was not meaning law against a diver.just wanted to make sure its not like the beach. like you cant fish to close.just wanted to make sure that i would not get ticketed if i stayed on or wanted to fish where they where.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There's no law that says you can't Dive OR Fish any set distance from a diver or Fisherman. It just says to proceed at a slow rate of speed when approaching a diver. And likewise for a Fisherman. Those spots were put down for everyone to use however they see fit to use them. And remember some of those dive trips were set up weeks in advance to go to those exact spots. Get use to mixing with divers. Just today I went to the I-10 bridge rubble and a fisherman got mad because I was going to dive it. Well I dove it and he caught more fish while I was in the water than before. And I had just run 17 miles in a 2 ft chop and I wasn't going to go some where else after that pounding I took to get to a PUBLIC spot.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

again i meant know harm.just asking the rules/laws.sorry to offend anyone.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

sealark said:


> There's no law that says you can't Dive OR Fish any set distance from a diver or Fisherman. It just says to proceed at a slow rate of speed when approaching a diver. And likewise for a Fisherman. Those spots were put down for everyone to use however they see fit to use them. And remember some of those dive trips were set up weeks in advance to go to those exact spots. Get use to mixing with divers. Just today I went to the I-10 bridge rubble and a fisherman got mad because I was going to dive it. Well I dove it and he caught more fish while I was in the water than before. And I had just run 17 miles in a 2 ft chop and I wasn't going to go some where else after that pounding I took to get to a PUBLIC spot.


Thanks for your rational and well spoken position statement. Your comment regarding better, not worse, fishing action is also noted and will, hopefully, begin to dispel the myth that divers 'ruin the bite'. Also, thanks for standing up and diving your site of choice. You are well respected on this forum in my view, and your stance regarding equal access to public sites is also likely to be respected. Thanks.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Our bubble watcher(s) always say the bite picks up when we're in the water. If the bites not so hot when we anchor up they're practically pushing us overboard.

Don't buy into the myth!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> what is the rules and laws on a reef.like if i was at public reef and they just came up there and anchor out and started diving?


I dont think there is much for laws about it. You can fish there and they can dive there at the same time. It doesn't matter who was there first. The laws just say to go slow around a vessel displaying a dive flag so you don't hit the diver with your boat.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I read on the fwc site that your not supose to fish within 300ft of where divers are down. If you fishing there first they are not suppose to dive within 300ft of where you are fishing. Here's the link: http://www.myfwc.com/boating/boating-regulations/#nogo


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

amckeown30 said:


> I read on the fwc site that your not supose to fish within 300ft of where divers are down. If you fishing there first they are not suppose to dive within 300ft of where you are fishing. Here's the link: http://www.myfwc.com/boating/boating-regulations/#nogo


Nope. You can fish next to me diving and I can dive next to you fishing. Nothing on the FWC site says different. On a public site big enough for multiple boats, come on next to me and join in on the fun whether diving or fishing. Just make sure to be at idle when moving around a diver's down flag and you are good to go.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Im not sure where you see that. It deals w boating, not fishing. Basically, when in "close proximity", a boat operator must use EXTREME caution(including speed and awareness) so as to be as safe as possible for the ascending diver. They are the ones at risk. We need to have a section on the forum devoted to marine safety, rules of the road, etc.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

A never ending saga. I've never known a diver who said it kills the bite and never known a fisherman who says it didn't, who knows?

If I am on a good spot and divers show up I usually just drift off it, open a barley pop, and wait a little. They leave and all is good again. All I know is, if I hit one of them its going to be a bad day, don't want a bad day.

I also understand the problem diver boats have, they have told the divers we are going here and they expect it.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's good to hear. I want to dive and fish within 300ft of each other. I just thought what was on the FWC link was the law.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You thaught wrong go back and read the rules again.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*anchors*

just remember its divers that will go free a stuck anchor or find your dropped fishing rod .just ask i'd be happy to help you out ,save the numbers where you you dropped the rod or had to cut the anchor rope bring me back there and I'll get it (max depth 140 )


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

amckeown30 said:


> I read on the fwc site that your not supose to fish within 300ft of where divers are down. If you fishing there first they are not suppose to dive within 300ft of where you are fishing. Here's the link: http://www.myfwc.com/boating/boating-regulations/#nogo


I guess it really matters where you read your information, according to the USCG this is their determination on the matter;
_The size of divers-down flags displayed on vessels should be 20 inches by 24 inches, and a stiffener is required to keep the flag unfurled. Dive flags carried on floats may still be 12 by 12. Also, divers-down flags on vessels must be displayed so that the flag's visibility is not obstructed. _
_Divers shall attempt to stay within 100 feet of the divers-down flag on rivers, inlets and navigation channels. Vessels should stay at least 100 feet away from a divers-down flag. _
_On all waters other than rivers, inlets or navigation channels, divers must make a reasonable effort to stay within 300 feet of the divers-down flag; vessel operators must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of 300 feet on these waters. _
_*Vessels may approach within 300 feet in open water and 100 feet in rivers, inlets and navigation channels of a divers-down flag only at idle speed; approaching at higher speed is reckless operation.* _
_Divers shall not, except in case of emergency, display the divers-down flag in an area which would constitute a navigational hazard_

SO it looks like you can be within their 300ft radius at idle speed. Does idle speed mean no fishing? You can drift a current and drop a line and still be aware of what is going on around you. Always be aware most divers come up the anchor line. If you are traveling within the 300ft radius, please have multiple spotters watching for bubbles and the possible free accent.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Reasonable effort to stay clear , and idle speed if closer than 300 feet. No absolute exclusion, just know there are people underwater, and be careful. No more complicated than that. 
Nothing about whether you can fish, or not. Nothing about whether you can dive or not. It only pertains to boat operation.
Keep it simple, folks.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Reasonable effort to stay clear , and idle speed if closer than 300 feet. No absolute exclusion, just know there are people underwater, and be careful. No more complicated than that.
> Nothing about whether you can fish, or not. Nothing about whether you can dive or not. It only pertains to boat operation.
> Keep it simple, folks.


Well said sir!


----------

